

Can higher CO2 be more beneficial to the world? - Shivetya
http://www.cato.org/blog/co2-benefits-outweigh-climate-stressors-chinese-wheat

======
Shivetya
The source article can be found in the link below, however you do need an AMS
membership to download the PDF. I have not found a free version yet.

<http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/JAMC-D-12-039.1>

